# Critical illness with term assurance



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Some knowledgeable people on here so thought I'd put this forward.

We currently have critical illness cover for me and the missis (two seperate policies) 
We are paying £33 per month for both policies and going through finances as you do, and we have both started to question whether this cover is worth it

How does this cover differ to health insurance?

It covers us for diagnosis of a critical illness, or death from said illness. 
(heart attacks, cancer, parkinsons, loss of limbs/hearing or sight etc etc)

Just been reading through the booklet and it states that should something happen 50% or £25000 which ever is lower will be paid, that's a considerable amount under the sum assured, is this normal?

I know it's impossible to give a yes or no answer for this type of cover but for am I wasting time with this?
Will I be better paying a lesser amount on a standard type health insurance?

Is the money I'm spending per month better put somewhere else, seeing as I would get 100% of it back if I saved it myself.

Thanks guys, be grateful for any input


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Health insurance as in medical insurance? If so this covers medical costs (hospital/doctor/treatment fees etc) for private healthcare in the event of certain illnesses. 

Critical illness is like life insurance, life insurance gives you a lump sum payout in the event of death whereas critical illness makes a lump sum payout in the event of certain illnesses (cancer, heart attack etc).


----------

